# WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS PICNIC ∙



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The date of the 2007 Westside picnic is July 28th.

Rentschler Forest Preserve
5701 Reigart Rd
Hamilton, Ohio 45011

From Hamilton
Take Rt. 4 North/Northeast of Hamilton; make a left on Indian Meadows Drive. 
Turn right on Reigart Road to stop sign then left on old Reigart Road and follow that road into the park. 

From I-75
Take SR 129; exit #24 West (Michael A. Fox Highway) to Bypass 4. 
Turn right onto Bypass 4.
At RT 4, go straight through the light onto Indian Meadows Drive.
Turn right on Reigart Road to stop sign then left on old Reigart Road and follow that road into the park. 


Everyone is welcome to come.

This is the official invite:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## loud1500 (Feb 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

hey godfather, is your wagon a single or double?


----------



## first class custom (Aug 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 21 2007, 10:19 AM~7044693
> *The tenative date of the 2007 Westside picnic is July 14th.
> 
> Rentschler Forest Preserve
> ...


gonna make a note of that
:thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by first class custom_@Jan 21 2007, 02:50 PM~7045939
> *gonna make a note of that
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

LUX WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

CANT WAIT GONNA BE A BLAST


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jan 21 2007, 04:40 PM~7046285
> *LUX WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Isn't that the same weekend as Southern Showdown?????? :0


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jan 21 2007, 04:40 PM~7046285
> *LUX WILL BE THERE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 21 2007, 05:59 PM~7047186
> *Isn't that the same weekend as Southern Showdown?????? :0
> *


NOOOOO do NOT say that


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jan 21 2007, 04:59 PM~7047186
> *Isn't that the same weekend as Southern Showdown?????? :0
> *


it;s not posted on there site, says they are going to the good guys in columbus :dunno:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

Shit homie you guys know sure as hell i will be down there !!!!!!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

hell yea .. im there!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Pics from last year.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looks like a fun time homie can not wait till july


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

anyone find out about southern showdown date?


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jan 22 2007, 05:12 PM~7055591
> *anyone find out about southern showdown date?
> *


I dont know for sure, but I do know every year Showdown has been that weekend. :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Undercover Brother Russell is on the job... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

It would be nice to know. So we can change our date.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Good time...Family oreinted...Free food and drinks (No alcohol allowed at the picnic per state park regs) Cruise in and banquet alcohol is fine just watch the cops and the DUI's. I cant wait!!!

I here we were able to get a lowrider celeberity to come...MR. Hardline will be signing autographs, kissing babies, and upon request will bend hardlined ballons for the kids!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 23 2007, 10:46 AM~7061897
> *Good time...Family oreinted...Free food and drinks (No alcohol allowed at the picnic per state park regs) Cruise in and banquet alcohol is fine just watch the cops and the DUI's. I cant wait!!!
> 
> I here we were able to get a lowrider celeberity to come...MR. Hardline will be signing autographs, kissing babies, and upon request will bend hardlined ballons for the kids!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 23 2007, 11:46 AM~7061897
> *Good time...Family oreinted...Free food and drinks (No alcohol allowed at the picnic per state park regs) Cruise in and banquet alcohol is fine just watch the cops and the DUI's. I cant wait!!!
> 
> I here we were able to get a lowrider celeberity to come...MR. Hardline will be signing autographs, kissing babies, and upon request will bend hardlined ballons for the kids!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 23 2007, 09:46 AM~7061897
> *Good time...Family oreinted...Free food and drinks (No alcohol allowed at the picnic per state park regs) Cruise in and banquet alcohol is fine just watch the cops and the DUI's. I cant wait!!!
> 
> I here we were able to get a lowrider celeberity to come...MR. Hardline will be signing autographs, kissing babies, and upon request will bend hardlined ballons for the kids!
> *


Don't forget that westside mint 76 will be TOSSING SALAD :0 and cooking EVERYBODYS MEAT ON HIS GRILL...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
ALL WAYS A GOOD TIME.......


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Looking forward to it but check those dates.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Jan 23 2007, 04:27 PM~7064405
> *Don't forget that westside mint 76 will be TOSSING SALAD :0 and cooking EVERYBODYS MEAT ON HIS GRILL...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ALL WAYS A GOOD TIME.......
> *



Yeah,...you know the bbq........................................................

You know, the one were I put my meat on your grill :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> Yeah,...you know the bbq........................................................
> 
> You know, the one were I put my meat on RANDYS grill..... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

such a good weiner cooker


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

I really thought that someone would have stepped in and started talking shit already.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I don't suck weiners, I just leave them in my mouth untill they go soft... :ugh:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 24 2007, 09:30 AM~7069901
> *I don't suck weiners, I just leave them in my mouth untill they go soft... :ugh:
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This looks like it could be fun. :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 24 2007, 12:54 PM~7071577
> *This looks like it could be fun.  :cheesy:
> *


Come on down............


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 24 2007, 03:42 PM~7072922
> *Come on down............
> *



up


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 24 2007, 11:54 AM~7071577
> *This looks like it could be fun.  :cheesy:
> *


Just make sure you bring my uncle yetti with ya..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 24 2007, 03:29 PM~7073319
> *up
> *



Over!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 24 2007, 04:43 PM~7073434
> *Over!
> *


up & over :uh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jan 22 2007, 04:12 PM~7055591
> *anyone find out about southern showdown date?
> *


HEY I AM TALKED TO BRAIN AND HE SAID HE DID NOT KNOW YET BUT HE WAS LOOKING AT THE LAST WEEKEND OF JULY OR FIRST OF AUG HE IS GOING TO FAX ME THE INFO AS SOON AS HE KNOWS :biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 24 2007, 05:29 PM~7073319
> *up
> *


actually i think it would be up and over lol.......


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

damn you guys beat me to it .


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 24 2007, 10:51 PM~7077756
> *actually i think it would be up and over lol.......
> *



Back......and to the left??? lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i been there once :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 24 2007, 11:52 PM~7077768
> *damn you guys beat me to it .
> *


day late and a dollar short homie 


:wave: I havent heard from you in while........hope everything is good


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

matches is short baby beers.


i will make sure we have those in stock for ya maxi


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

:banghead:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jan 26 2007, 11:06 AM~7092093
> *:banghead:
> *



:dunno: 

eazy thier NS


----------



## cincyprohopper (Apr 12, 2005)

we are going to try to make it if i can get this caddy done by then :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

im going to try and make it thisyear, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I hope I can make it to this. 
























:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 25 2007, 04:15 PM~7082979
> *day late and a dollar short homie
> :wave: I havent heard from you in while........hope everything is good
> *


yeah homie everything is all gravy here just was laying back in the cut for a minute but i am back.


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Jan 25 2007, 11:54 PM~7087800
> *matches is short baby  beers.
> i will make sure we have those in stock for ya maxi
> *


cool man cool as long as they are the lil 7oz high lifes lol or you can get me some 40 of high life lol i grew up lol.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

I'll be there..............selling moist towellettes!!!! it was hot as a BITCH last year, but still a fuckin' BLAST!!!!!!!! Are we havin' my homie DJ again this year???


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Jan 29 2007, 08:42 AM~7115736
> *I'll be there..............selling moist towellettes!!!!  it was hot as a BITCH last year, but still a fuckin' BLAST!!!!!!!!      Are we havin' my homie DJ again this year???
> *


If we are can I request a little something less mellow?


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Jan 29 2007, 09:42 AM~7115736
> *I'll be there..............selling moist towellettes!!!!  it was hot as a BITCH last year, but still a fuckin' BLAST!!!!!!!!      Are we havin' my homie DJ again this year???
> *


sell some gas masks too man for if you need to use the restroom . man i was thanking god i never leave home with out my bandana! lol


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jan 29 2007, 11:38 PM~7122960
> *sell some gas masks too man for if you need to use the restroom . man i was thanking god i never leave home with out my bandana! lol
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

The good ole concrete pipe in the ground


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

shit all the hype about the hop should be in here ......c'mon fellas step the game up


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT for a group of good guys and good show


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 30 2007, 10:18 AM~7126499
> *shit all the hype about the hop should be in here ......c'mon fellas step the game up
> *


I made a new topic last night for everyone to talk all the hopping shit that they wanted and it got deleted, I guess nobody cares about respect for others anymore, not even the LIL mod team!


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

check the mod team homie


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 30 2007, 08:18 AM~7126499
> *shit all the hype about the hop should be in here ......c'mon fellas step the game up
> *



I thought that was your job!!! :biggrin: I know rabbits that can hop higher than my car, so I ain't talkin' shit to anyone!!!


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

bump


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Mr. White, Tuna_Sammich


we definitely have to make it to this


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr. White_@Jan 30 2007, 10:10 PM~7133250
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Mr. White, Tuna_Sammich
> we definitely have to make it to this
> *




x10


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

will it shape up to be a crazy hop or just crazy's hopping?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

bump for westside :biggrin:


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 29 2007, 07:44 PM~7121727
> *If we are can I request a little something less mellow?
> *



Suggestions please!!!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Jan 31 2007, 08:24 AM~7136300
> *Suggestions please!!!!
> *


We gotta get crunk.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 31 2007, 08:36 AM~7136427
> *We gotta get crunk.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeahhhhhhh


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Jan 31 2007, 07:24 AM~7136300
> *Suggestions please!!!!
> *


The same guy is fine. Just less R&B stuff.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

tom want some cuntree


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jan 31 2007, 12:10 PM~7137716
> *tom want some cuntree
> *


Nah to smelly.


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 31 2007, 10:00 AM~7137072
> *The same guy is fine. Just less R&B stuff.
> *



We were told to keep it mwllow due to the older people at the picnic,....but if everyone agrees....we'll get it poppin' FA SHO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Jan 31 2007, 01:40 PM~7137947
> *We were told to keep it mwllow due to the older people at the picnic,....but if everyone agrees....we'll get it poppin' FA SHO!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



That would be wonderful. :cheesy: 

GET CRUNK IN THIS


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

The DJ is a must! Try to keep the songs edited if at all possible. I think we have to share the park this year...we got all but one shelter.


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 31 2007, 12:22 PM~7138249
> *The DJ is a must!  Try to keep the songs edited if at all possible. I think we have to share the park this year...we got all but one shelter.
> *



This is why we played alot of R&B....we are gonna have to deal with the foul language if ya'll want it crunk.....I can't get it crunk, nicely!!! :dunno:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 31 2007, 02:22 PM~7138249
> *The DJ is a must!  Try to keep the songs edited if at all possible. I think we have to share the park this year...we got all but one shelter.
> *





FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKK



that is all


----------



## QsBabyGirl96 (Jun 6, 2006)

Ok July 14th is my b day Tom...You are telling me Erik and I have to come sweat to death on my b day lol


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QsBabyGirl96_@Jan 31 2007, 01:49 PM~7138508
> *Ok July 14th is my b day Tom...You are telling me Erik and I have to come sweat to death on my b day lol
> *


Or I guess you could do that in your bed room. I guess it would be up to you and him. :cheesy:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Jan 31 2007, 01:34 PM~7138358
> *This is why we played alot of R&B....we are gonna have to deal with the foul language if ya'll want it crunk.....I can't get it crunk, nicely!!! :dunno:
> *


That makes sence.  Still shopping for price on the a 605.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 31 2007, 01:22 PM~7138249
> *The DJ is a must!  Try to keep the songs edited if at all possible. I think we have to share the park this year...we got all but one shelter.
> *


 :0 

Hope they like hoppers and angry west coast people.


----------



## QsBabyGirl96 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 31 2007, 02:52 PM~7138527
> *Or I guess you could do that in your bed room. I guess it would be up to you and him. :cheesy:
> *


Thats all the time though lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 31 2007, 12:57 PM~7138562
> *:0
> 
> Hope they like hoppers and angry west coast people.
> *



hahaha. :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 31 2007, 02:57 PM~7138562
> *:0
> 
> Hope they like hoppers and angry west coast people.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

they wont really come out here 





















will they ?lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 31 2007, 12:57 PM~7138562
> *:0
> 
> Hope they like hoppers and angry west coast people.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I HOPE they come out that would be cool, i heard the todd guy is actually, really cool, :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

99%of em are


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 31 2007, 12:53 PM~7138535
> *That makes sence.   Still shopping for price on the a 605.
> *



HURRY!!!!!!!! my pocket is smokin' while I type, the money is burnin' a large hole in my pocket!!!!  :uh:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Feb 1 2007, 10:44 AM~7146396
> *HURRY!!!!!!!!    my pocket is smokin' while I type, the money is burnin' a large hole in my pocket!!!!   :uh:
> *



I will hold it for you. :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 31 2007, 02:57 PM~7138562
> *:0
> 
> Hope they like hoppers and angry west coast people.
> *


I don't understand, ...................................Why are some people always so pissed off?


----------



## KandyKutty (Feb 26, 2003)

im gonna bring everyone i can this year i love the picnic and it aint cause the cars


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

todd is cool i talked to him at the midwest showdown in michigan..hes funny as hell


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 1 2007, 10:28 AM~7146661
> *todd is cool i talked to him at the midwest showdown in michigan..hes funny as hell
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QsBabyGirl96_@Jan 31 2007, 02:03 PM~7138610
> *Thats all the time though lol
> *


How is his Regal doing?


----------



## QsBabyGirl96 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 1 2007, 12:52 PM~7147202
> *How is his Regal doing?
> *


You really want to know lol...it's doing ok i guess just the doors are really annoying the crap out of me :angry: Soon we have to buy a van...looking for and 8 seater...i know when we do he was thinking on either parking it in our garage and working on it or selling it to buy something better.


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 1 2007, 08:49 AM~7146422
> *I will hold it for you.  :biggrin:
> *



Don't worry....you may get some of this money too, for some control arms!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Feb 1 2007, 05:54 PM~7150035
> *Don't worry....you may get some of this money too, for some control arms!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



:0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Feb 1 2007, 06:54 PM~7150035
> *Don't worry....you may get some of this money too, for some control arms!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


dick


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 1 2007, 05:51 PM~7150402
> *dick
> *



I don't care who makes'em!!! I heard you were on a brief retirement!!! If you wanna clock back in, we can get down!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i was just playi and i havent deciced if i am doing anything,but i do owe you a hook up any way


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 1 2007, 06:50 PM~7150976
> *i was just playi and i havent deciced if i am doing anything,but i do owe you a hook up any  way
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Did I mention that I hate winter!!!!!!!!!!!!

TTT


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 2 2007, 09:36 AM~7156088
> *Did I mention that I hate winter!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TTT
> *



NO....No you didn't, but I concurr :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 2 2007, 10:36 AM~7156088
> *Did I mention that I hate wiener!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> TTT
> *












:0


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 2 2007, 10:51 AM~7156524
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You have an awesome weiner Tom!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Feb 2 2007, 11:53 AM~7156539
> *You have an awesome weiner Tom!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks at least someone appreciates it. :uh:


----------



## QsBabyGirl96 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 2 2007, 12:51 PM~7156524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think thats the dog that kept barking when we came to get tires...is it not?


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 2 2007, 10:55 AM~7156545
> *Thanks at least some appreciates it. :uh:
> *



WOW!!!!!! :dunno:  :dunno:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Feb 1 2007, 06:54 PM~7150035
> *Don't worry....you may get some of this money too, for some control arms!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I wanna play with your weiner too Tom!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by QsBabyGirl96_@Feb 2 2007, 12:12 PM~7156689
> *I think thats the dog that kept barking when we came to get tires...is it not?
> *


One of the three.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Tre_@Feb 2 2007, 12:30 PM~7156810
> *WOW!!!!!! :dunno:    :dunno:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## The Golden one (Feb 2, 2007)

I have seen a few of you guys around car shows, but I would like to chill with you guys sometime, I might have to come and check out the picnic, Is there usually a good turnout, I live near Indy and don't want to come all the way over there for nothing!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

I am gonna try to make it fellas.... hopefully the caddy will be done by then.....


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 2 2007, 12:47 PM~7157311
> *I wanna play with your weiner too Tom!
> *


But just on his GRILL......  :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by The Golden one_@Feb 2 2007, 04:48 PM~7158754
> *I have seen a few of you guys around car shows, but I would like to chill with you guys sometime, I might have to come and check out the picnic, Is there usually a good turnout, I live near Indy and don't want to come all the way over there for nothing!
> *


It would be worth the drive this year.


----------



## The Golden one (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 3 2007, 09:22 AM~7163733
> *It would be worth the drive this year.
> *


cool, I might just do that, Thank you!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 3 2007, 09:22 AM~7163733
> *It would be worth the drive this year.
> *




VVVEEEEEERRRYYYYYYYYYY worth it. :0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

FYI.........THE DATE WAS CHANGED TO THE 27TH & 28TH DUE TO SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

july is going to be a busy month :biggrin:


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt...bump :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 4 2007, 08:38 AM~7170463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

ALL MIDWEST HOPPERS, I JUST TALKED TO SOME HEAVY HITTERS FROM THE WEST COAST, AND TRUST ME YOU NEED TO BE AT THIS SHOW! THERE GOING TO POST THAT THEY ARE COMING SOON, SO LETS SHOW THE WEST COAST HOW THE MIDWEST DOES IT, JUST A HEADS UP, PUT THIS ON YOUR CALENDER, JULY 28 :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:cheesy:

What up J? I may be up there this Saturday.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 5 2007, 06:59 AM~7177808
> *:cheesy:
> 
> What up J?  I may be up there this Saturday.
> *


cool, i'l have my grinder ready :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Feb 5 2007, 10:08 AM~7177833
> *cool, i'l have my grinder ready :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Have fun with that. :biggrin:


----------



## QsBabyGirl96 (Jun 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 4 2007, 12:02 PM~7170672
> *FYI.........THE DATE WAS CHANGED TO THE 27TH & 28TH DUE TO SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN.
> *


Well hmmm better that its not on my b-day but let's just hope the baby has come out by then lol...due the 23rd... :0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Feb 5 2007, 09:42 AM~7177768
> *ALL MIDWEST HOPPERS, I JUST TALKED TO SOME HEAVY HITTERS FROM THE WEST COAST, AND TRUST ME YOU NEED TO BE AT THIS SHOW! THERE GOING TO POST THAT THEY ARE COMING SOON, SO LETS SHOW THE WEST COAST HOW THE MIDWEST DOES IT, JUST A HEADS UP, PUT THIS ON YOUR CALENDER, JULY 28 :thumbsup:
> *


So are they going to post up in here who all is coming?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

w


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Whats up with the midwest coalition? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 5 2007, 10:46 AM~7178174
> *So are they going to post up in here who all is coming?
> *


No it will probably be the westside topic. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Feb 1 2007, 09:28 AM~7146661
> *todd is cool i talked to him at the midwest showdown in michigan..hes funny as hell
> *


yea todd is my guy he is cool as hell i can not wait looks like it is going to be a big ass turn out


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 5 2007, 08:46 AM~7178174
> *So are they going to post up in here who all is coming?
> *


they asked me what they should bring, and i said bring whatever, i dont want to say until they post, incase im wrong, so remember no hating, and apples to apples, and grapes to grapes, and bananas to bananas, well you get the point :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

I will be there with my single and maybe a new toy if I can get it done in time


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 5 2007, 02:11 PM~7180590
> *I will be there with my single and maybe a new toy if I can get it done in time
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Feb 5 2007, 03:10 PM~7180112
> *they asked me what they should bring, and i said bring whatever, i dont want to say until they post, incase im wrong, so remember no hating, and apples to apples, and grapes to grapes, and bananas to bananas, well you get the point :biggrin:
> *



Naw, could you expand? :dunno:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 5 2007, 04:11 PM~7180590
> *I will be there with my single and maybe a new toy if I can get it done in time
> *



uffin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

west coast in the midwest that could be interesting

i might be there i might not hno:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Feb 5 2007, 04:10 PM~7180112
> *they asked me what they should bring, and i said bring whatever, i dont want to say until they post, incase im wrong, so remember no hating, and apples to apples, and grapes to grapes, and bananas to bananas, well you get the point :biggrin:
> *


Hell, I have no reason to hate on anyone, I can't hit a switch!


Food.......................................now that is something I can do! :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 5 2007, 11:19 PM~7184212
> *west coast in the midwest that could be interesting
> 
> i might be there i might not hno:
> *


You know you gotta be there man!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Feb 5 2007, 04:11 PM~7180590
> *I will be there with my single and maybe a new toy if I can get it done in time
> *


 I don't think you have been to the picnic yet have you?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 5 2007, 11:05 PM~7184721
> *Hell, I have no reason to hate on anyone, I can't hit a switch!
> Food.......................................now that is something I can do! :biggrin:
> *


I will hit it for you.


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> I don't think you have been to the picnic yet have you?
> 
> 
> No not yet something always comes up but not this year I will be there
> ...


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> > I don't think you have been to the picnic yet have you?
> > No not yet something always comes up but not this year I will be there
> > :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 6 2007, 07:56 AM~7187436
> *I will hit it for you.
> *


Naw man, I think I will buy a stupid G-body just to beat on until the other car is done :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jan 23 2007, 10:46 AM~7061897
> *Good time...Family oreinted...Free food and drinks (No alcohol allowed at the picnic per state park regs) Cruise in and banquet alcohol is fine just watch the cops and the DUI's. I cant wait!!!
> 
> I here we were able to get a lowrider celeberity to come...MR. Hardline will be signing autographs, kissing babies, and upon request will bend hardlined ballons for the kids!
> *


We'll be down for SURE... thanks to '61 Impala on 3' for the invite. I know its online but thanks for the REMINDER! :biggrin: Finally getting the setup on the Monte in the next month or so... :0 :biggrin: 

Can't wait to make it down, I KNOW you all throw a great picnic. :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 6 2007, 10:36 AM~7188051
> *We'll be down for SURE... thanks to '61 Impala on 3' for the invite.  I know its online but thanks for the REMINDER!  :biggrin: Finally getting the setup on the Monte in the next month or so...  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> Can't wait to make it down, I KNOW you all throw a great picnic.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

im there :biggrin:


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 6 2007, 10:39 AM~7188068
> *
> *


Is there a thread for your old 61?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 6 2007, 10:55 AM~7188144
> *Is there a thread for your old 61?
> *


Pm sent.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 6 2007, 08:33 AM~7188033
> *Naw man, I think I will buy a stupid G-body just to beat on until the other car is done :biggrin:
> *


----------



## bloody sunday (Sep 11, 2006)

I be there this year. MATT I GOT SOMETHING 4 YOU.. JUST PLAYING YOU KNOW YOUR MY BOY.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn westside looks like it will be a big turn out i can not wait :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Here is a map :0 











Hamilton! Ohio.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn i wish i could make it, sounds like its going to be a good one


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

MILWAUKEE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2007, 07:18 PM~7193426
> *damn i wish i could make it, sounds like its going to be a good one
> *


how could you miss free food, free beer, big time hopping action, dude it doesn't get any better


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Feb 6 2007, 07:53 PM~7193776
> *MILWAUKEE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT.
> *


you should bring the 61, need all midwest hoppers, to rep :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Feb 6 2007, 08:30 PM~7194291
> *how could you miss free food, free beer, big time hopping action, dude it doesn't get any better
> *


wont be on this side of the country


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2007, 08:33 PM~7194325
> *wont be on this side of the country
> *


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Feb 6 2007, 10:53 PM~7193776
> *MILWAUKEE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Feb 6 2007, 09:53 PM~7193776
> *MILWAUKEE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT.
> *


Any pics of the car?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 6 2007, 10:33 PM~7194325
> *wont be on this side of the country
> *


Do we need to send a shuttle bus to come get you?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This sounds like the hot one of the summer!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 7 2007, 11:51 AM~7197843
> *This sounds like the hot one of the summer!
> *




So sell your mustang and go buy a truck and trailer and come. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I don't know what you are talking about......


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 7 2007, 06:02 PM~7200667
> *I don't know what you are talking about......
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



Vrroooooommmm Vroooooommmmm Vrooooommmm.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

1....2......3.......4.......*ffffiiiiiffffffff*


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Feb 6 2007, 09:53 PM~7193776
> *MILWAUKEE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT.
> *


That would be nice...
































































:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Feb 6 2007, 10:53 PM~7193776
> *MILWAUKEE WILL TRY TO MAKE IT.
> *


hells yeah juan this is a good time for reals.


----------



## let_it_go (Jan 8, 2006)

YALL PECILED IN ON THE CALENDAR.... JULY 28th WE THERE.. NO DOUT


----------



## Secretary (May 16, 2005)

Got all 4 shelters for the 28th... They asked me to remind everyone.... No Alcohol & No Speeding... state park...


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Secretary_@Feb 8 2007, 07:13 PM~7212733
> *Got all 4 shelters for the 28th...  They asked me to remind everyone.... No Alcohol & No Speeding... state park...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

NO alcohol that means no 95 ss swangin :uh:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 8 2007, 11:24 PM~7214025
> *NO alcohol that means no 95 ss swangin :uh:
> *


I will not be policing anyone!  :biggrin:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

LUX chicago gonna try to head out there.. sounds like a good event..


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 9 2007, 01:50 AM~7215428
> *LUX chicago gonna try to head out there.. sounds like a good event..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 8 2007, 08:24 PM~7214025
> *NO alcohol that means no 95 ss swangin :uh:
> *


thats what they make plastic cups for


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 9 2007, 12:50 AM~7215428
> *LUX chicago gonna try to head out there.. sounds like a good event..
> *


  We will make sure we iron out all the hotel info for all the out of towners.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 8 2007, 09:24 PM~7214025
> *NO alcohol that means no 95 ss swangin :uh:
> *


Has that stopped you before????????? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Secretary_@Feb 8 2007, 08:13 PM~7212733
> *Got all 4 shelters for the 28th...  They asked me to remind everyone.... No Alcohol & No Speeding... state park...
> *


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 9 2007, 08:38 AM~7216919
> * We will make sure we iron out all the hotel info for all the out of towners.
> *



Shiiiiitttttt, I'm crashing at your house!


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 9 2007, 11:47 AM~7218319
> *Has that stopped you before????????? :biggrin:
> *


NO i think i will bring my A.A.A techer with me this year :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Feb 9 2007, 07:00 PM~7220796
> *Shiiiiitttttt, I'm crashing at your house!
> *


Your more than welcome.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 10 2007, 11:11 AM~7225277
> *Your more than welcome.
> *


Yeah you guys can play on Tom's new swing set....... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 9 2007, 07:38 AM~7216919
> * We will make sure we iron out all the hotel info for all the out of towners.
> *


if anyone needs a place to keep their car i got a garage that needs a car in it! :biggrin:


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 10 2007, 11:20 AM~7225310
> *Yeah you guys can play on Tom's new swing set....... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got a swingset too! probably too far away(JAPAN)


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A.K.A. JAPAN_@Feb 10 2007, 02:46 PM~7226464
> *i got a swingset too!  probably too far away(JAPAN)
> *


I bet you don't have this kind of swingset...... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 10 2007, 10:20 AM~7225310
> *Yeah you guys can play on Tom's new swing set....... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WTF :uh: :uh:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A.K.A. JAPAN_@Feb 10 2007, 03:46 PM~7226464
> *i got a swingset too!  probably too far away(JAPAN)
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

now that I know what that means :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Feb 10 2007, 07:27 PM~7227837
> *WTF :uh:  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TOE-KNEE (Aug 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 9 2007, 08:38 AM~7216919
> * We will make sure we iron out all the hotel info for all the out of towners.
> *


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 10 2007, 05:42 PM~7227976
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yall just aint right


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 10 2007, 12:20 PM~7225310
> *Yeah you guys can play on Tom's new swing set....... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

i know that i will be there if i get the regal done by then if not i will be there anyway.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

COME ONE COME ALL/// THIS IS A CELEBRATION BITCH,ENJOY YOUR SELFS'


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

WS


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 11 2007, 09:42 PM~7235179
> *COME ONE COME ALL/// THIS IS A CELEBRATION BITCH,ENJOY YOUR SELFS'
> *


DACK-A-REES FOR EVERYONE! :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

I think were gonna need another grill this year!!

How certain are the guys from the West Coast about showing up?

Could Deadline be filming there first video at the picnic?


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 12 2007, 10:47 AM~7238114
> *I think were gonna need another grill this year!!
> 
> How certain are the guys from the West Coast about showing up?
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: are they coming?????????????????


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

Por Vida Car Club From Detroit will do our best to help support West Lowriders Picnic!!! :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 12 2007, 01:17 PM~7238986
> *Por Vida Car Club From Detroit will do our best to help support West Lowriders Picnic!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Hope to see y'all there!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jan 21 2007, 01:19 PM~7044693
> *The date of the 2007 Westside picnic is July 28th.
> 
> Rentschler Forest Preserve
> ...


For those who haven't seen this, back to the top!


----------



## Boxman513 (Aug 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 12 2007, 08:47 AM~7238114
> *I think were gonna need another grill this year!!
> 
> How certain are the guys from the West Coast about showing up?
> ...



I don't know, but what about a Blayze video???? :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Whats that guy charge that was out there a couple years ago?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 12 2007, 09:47 AM~7238114
> *I think were gonna need another grill this year!!
> How certain are the guys from the West Coast about showing up?
> 
> ...


Maybe we should pay someone to cook?


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 12 2007, 02:12 PM~7239838
> *Maybe we should pay someone to cook?
> *


What, you don't like my grillin'???


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 12 2007, 03:13 PM~7239848
> *What, you don't like my grillin'???
> *



I do, but you need to get out there and enjoy yourself more.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 12 2007, 01:13 PM~7239848
> *What, you don't like my grillin'???
> *



RANDY IS GRILLIN................................................  

NOBODY CAN HOLD IT DOWN LIKE HIM.......... :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

we went through that last year offering to have the food catered in and he almost tackled me


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

WS


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 13 2007, 01:05 AM~7245071
> *we went through that last year offering to have the food catered in and he almost tackled me
> *


So is it official, none of the rest of us should feel guilty because Randy is going to be working his ass off behind the grill all day?



Randy^^^^^^^????????????????????????????


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 13 2007, 10:08 AM~7247551
> *So is it official, none of the rest of us should feel guilty because Randy is going to be working his ass off behind the grill all day?
> Randy^^^^^^^????????????????????????????
> *


I speak for randy and he is grilling so don't ask again.......


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wsl63_@Feb 13 2007, 12:26 PM~7247669
> *I speak for randy and he is grilling so don't ask again.......
> *



You speak too much. :biggrin:


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

as long as he doesn't play with the meat i vote for Randy :thumbsup:


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

We will be there, I am working on getting my car ready...hopefully it will be done! Here's a couple new pics:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Feb 13 2007, 01:16 PM~7248947
> *We will be there, I am working on getting my car ready...hopefully it will be done! Here's a couple new pics:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

is this the car formerly known as black superman?

looks great


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 12 2007, 01:17 PM~7238986
> *Por Vida Car Club From Detroit will do our best to help support West Lowriders Picnic!!! :biggrin:
> *


go for it bro good ass show for reals.


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

No this is a new 63 ss I got last summer. I still have black superman though...maybe someday it will be back out! The car i'm building now will be single pump and lowrider legal.

Shorty


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Feb 12 2007, 12:17 PM~7238986
> *Por Vida Car Club From Detroit will do our best to help support West Lowriders Picnic!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a group outing... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Howard_@Feb 14 2007, 12:11 AM~7254107
> *Sounds like a group outing...  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Always a good time homie. Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

word :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

If I didn't want to cook I'd let yall know... I might need some help this year we'll see...I do plan on haning out mor this year since I'm not as attached to food anymore!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

RNL can come this year. Glad to come and support.


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 16 2007, 06:33 PM~7280216
> *RNL can come this year. Glad to come and support.
> *


Glad to have y'all! :thumbsup:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

1



2


3
not it


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll help out anyway I can (as long as it doesn't include dack-a-rees :barf: )


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Ro da uhtahthating top poijmomp[]


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 18 2007, 04:09 AM~7289206
> *Ro da uhtahthating top  poijmomp[]
> *


Ted did you have a good Birthday homie?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Feb 18 2007, 12:29 PM~7290278
> *Ted did you have a good Birthday homie?
> *



I guess :dunno:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

we may be able to make it. my birthday is the week before


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 18 2007, 08:32 PM~7292921
> *we may be able to make it. my birthday is the week before
> *


 :0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 18 2007, 09:32 PM~7292921
> *we may be able to make it. my birthday is the week before
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

just stopping in to bump this back to the top


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

this one should be real hot


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

i know even though i be working 7 days a week i will be there i put my vacation request in for it the day i found out the date.


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

I would love to come down to that show


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHAMROCK_@Feb 20 2007, 01:21 PM~7307376
> *I would love to come down  to that show
> *


Come on through......Mr Hardlines will be shaking babys & kissing hands


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

:worship: :worship: "mr hardlines"


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey I heard Mr. Hardlines is Anna Nicoles babys daddy :dunno: he's sooooo cool!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Westside Meeting tonight.


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

does anyone have pic of the shows in columbus


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHAMROCK_@Feb 21 2007, 11:06 AM~7315668
> *does anyone have pic of the shows  in columbus
> *


There isn't any shows in Columbus.


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

i thought they moved the shows that was in dayton to colubus if not where are the shows are at now in ohio


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 21 2007, 10:32 AM~7315460
> *Hey I heard Mr. Hardlines is Anna Nicoles babys daddy :dunno:  he's sooooo cool!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Feb 21 2007, 03:32 PM~7315460
> *Hey I heard Mr. Hardlines is Anna Nicoles babys daddy :dunno:  he's sooooo cool!
> *


dont confuse the girls. you cant get pregnant from doing THAT.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHAMROCK_@Feb 21 2007, 09:27 AM~7315744
> *i thought they moved the shows that was in dayton to colubus if not where are the shows are at now in ohio
> *


they did just move it back to columbus dont know when though


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey I am looking forward to come chill with my westside homies

So who from the West coast is gonna show up and get served?... :biggrin: ...

Cant wait for this one, Hope I have the caddy done.....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Feb 21 2007, 11:43 PM~7322320
> *they did just  move it back to columbus dont know when though
> *


Oh hes talking about that stupid show were all the under age kids drink and wreck into each other.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

bump! :wave:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 22 2007, 11:45 AM~7325564
> *Oh hes talking about that stupid show were all the under age kids drink and wreck into each other.
> *



CrapFest.


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

i thought it was called muddfest the 2 times i went to it it rained all weekend and was very muddy


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

TTT


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 22 2007, 12:45 PM~7325564
> *Oh hes talking about that stupid show were all the under age kids drink and wreck into each other.
> *


its in pataskala on the east side of columbus this year.... 


picnic gettin closer


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Sup Westside Family....nice seeing you guys this weekend....cant wait for another year at the picnic


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

bump muthafucka :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Feb 26 2007, 06:27 PM~7356390
> *Sup Westside Family....nice seeing you guys this weekend....cant wait for another year at the picnic
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

Whats up crew? You all know I'll be there. I'm not sure about the truck  . I haven't worked on it too much since the accident, But I just ned to get off my lazy ass and do it.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LemonDrop63_@Mar 2 2007, 07:01 AM~7389120
> *Whats up crew? You all know I'll be there. I'm not sure about the truck  . I haven't worked on it too much since the accident, But I just ned to get off my lazy ass and do it.
> *



Damn, get to work fool :cheesy:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Feb 20 2007, 07:05 PM~7310313
> *Come on through......Mr Hardlines will be shaking babys & kissing hands
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT for the Westside crew


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

bump


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

ttt


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

HI! :wave:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

What up!


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

HELLO AGAIN :wave:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

W


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Mar 7 2007, 08:29 PM~7431970
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Westup!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Ok this is the final draft:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 9 2007, 06:51 AM~7443071
> *Ok this is the final draft:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hell yea


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

when we gonna get copies, :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

saw canopies at the store for 29bucks each we could set em up for shade


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

MAJESTICS DETROIT ANNUAL PICNIC,THIS IS THE PLACE TO BE!!! 
ALL C.C. WELCOME OUT OF TOWNERS AND LOCAL, BRING THE FAMILY AND THE GRILLS AND DON'T FORGET THE LOWRIDERS!!!
NO ADMISSION FEE COME AND GO AS YOU PLEASE.
ALL HOPPERS WELCOME THIS IS THE PLACE AND TIME TO BACK UP ALL OF THE TALK!!!
END ALL BEEF HERE!!! (REGARDING HOPPING OFCOURSE)
COME AND GET YOUR STREET CRED,
WHO WILL BE LABELED AS THE KING OF THE MIDWEST? 
SINGLE, DOUBLE, DANCERS, ANYBODY CAN TALK THE TALK NOW LETS SEE WHO CAN WALK THE WALK.........


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice work TOM :thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Looks great Tom! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

WS


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

WESTSIDE!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

any info on the nearby hotels ???????


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

I THINK THERE ARE ROOMS AVAILABLE AT THE HOTEL WHERE THE PARTY IS..


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICANPOISON_@Mar 14 2007, 08:37 PM~7480077
> *any  info  on the  nearby hotels ???????
> *












The info is on the right hand side....


----------



## MEXICANPOISON (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Mar 15 2007, 05:47 PM~7486098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thanks


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup: Good luck


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

HI! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 95 SS Swangin (Dec 29, 2002)

getting ready for the westcoast :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT for the Westside


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Mar 19 2007, 10:39 PM~7510183
> *yes sir :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@Mar 19 2007, 08:40 PM~7509156
> *getting ready for the westcoast :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

hi!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A.K.A. JAPAN_@Mar 21 2007, 10:34 PM~7525523
> *hi!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Mar 22 2007, 09:48 AM~7528898
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: back at ya


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A.K.A. JAPAN_@Mar 23 2007, 10:54 AM~7535867
> *:wave: back at ya
> *


No, back at you! :wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Wasup peeps!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 24 2007, 11:38 PM~7546195
> *Wasup peeps!!!! :biggrin:
> *


hey what's up, hope u can make the pic nic :biggrin:


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Mar 24 2007, 08:51 PM~7544981
> *No, back at you!  :wave:
> *


oh no back at you :wave: ( p.s. you gonna let me drive thattruck this summer :thumbsup


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

wuz up homies just dropped by to say hi and to bump this topic up :biggrin: oh yea and LAST LAFF MAG will be coving the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 26 2007, 12:52 PM~7553138
> *wuz up homies just dropped by to say hi and to bump this topic up  :biggrin:  oh yea and LAST LAFF MAG will be coving the picnic  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, hopefully if all the hype is correct you may need to bring multiple camera's and a shit load of film!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Mar 26 2007, 11:04 AM~7553232
> *Cool, hopefully if all the hype is correct you may need to bring multiple camera's and a shit load of film!
> *


i have 2 cams and one hard drive recorder lol can not wait for the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Mar 26 2007, 01:06 PM~7553240
> *i have 2 cams and one hard drive recorder lol can not wait for the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


I will have 4gigs of space if you need any extra pics.... :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Mar 26 2007, 07:21 PM~7556746
> *I will have 4gigs of space if you need any extra pics.... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

WESTSIDE!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A.K.A. JAPAN_@Mar 26 2007, 09:29 AM~7551990
> *oh no back at you :wave: ( p.s. you gonna let me drive thattruck this summer :thumbsup
> *


I will be chained to confindement(sp check) to the truck for one more season, then after that it will be on to my family friendly project!


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Mar 28 2007, 10:10 AM~7568563
> *I will be chained to confindement(sp check) to the truck for one more season, then after that it will be on to my family friendly project!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

bump


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

i have the permit and ryan has th eleft over money... :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Bump...don't miss this picnic!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Hello everyone!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

tick tock tick tock hno:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)




----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

westside whats up counting the day yet?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i can not wait till this picnic sounds like fun :biggrin:


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 6 2007, 06:47 AM~7630150
> *westside whats up counting the day yet?
> *


hell yeah, pinky's day keeps getting busier and busier, and that's how I like it , can't wait, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah i actually think i can make it this year, cant wait either


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

yeah not the same style as everyone elses rides but if my 64 biscayne is done i will cruise down from dayton to check it out. sounds fun!


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

all styles of cars welcome.. :thumbsup: we happily welcome everyone to join in the celebration.


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

nice. hope to have the back bagged this weekend and everything.
Fucking ohio in april tho, cold as shit now. i want my 70 degree days back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 6 2007, 07:10 PM~7633738
> *yeah i actually think i can make it this year, cant wait either
> *


It will be worth the drive.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

u know "I" is gonna be der wit Pitbull in Da Trunk!!!


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

i should have everything i need to redo my car in the next few weeks so it looks like it will break out at the picnic


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

This show is going to suck.... :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7644708
> *This show is going to Rock...., but I suck! :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

Your Truck Sucks.... :0


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 8 2007, 07:11 PM~7644964
> *Your Truck Sucks.... :0
> *


Just because it's a stupid mini truck doesn't mean that it sucks, it has all of it's parts unlike your "missing" convertable top! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

cant you feel the love.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Apr 8 2007, 11:49 AM~7643129
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Whud up!!!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Apr 8 2007, 07:05 PM~7645620
> *Just because it's a stupid mini truck doesn't mean that it sucks, it has all of it's parts unlike your "missing" convertable top! :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Don't you wish you could say you had one to miss............ :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 9 2007, 07:05 PM~7652246
> *Don't you wish you could say you had one to miss............ :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


DICK!!!!!!!!!










Yes, I wish I had a vert!


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

30 bucks i will make yours topless too newton


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 8 2007, 06:19 PM~7644708
> *This show is going to suck.... :biggrin:
> *



For me.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

:wave: TimDog


----------



## T_LaMaR1987 (Apr 6, 2007)

that lincoln town car that is orange on page 2 is cherry.....i gotta 86 grand marquis thats gonna be black cherry red with half colored spokes......


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

we know short notice but all are welcom. :biggrin: 

we'll be ther for your picnic for shure! :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

lets take this back to the top


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Back up!


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

[TTT]


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi. :wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 16 2007, 03:15 PM~7703977
> *Hi.  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Slick64 (Apr 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

i know it is still alittle early but who all is going to make it to this picnic. 

i will be there hopefully with my regal


----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

i cant decide if i am going or not :dunno:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@Apr 19 2007, 03:02 PM~7728240
> *i cant decide if i am going or not  :dunno:
> *


If Russ comes up you have to be there! I give it two thumbs up! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Apr 20 2007, 05:40 PM~7738230
> *If Russ comes up you have to be there! I give it two thumbs up! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


So you just said you are going to give Juandik and Russel a thumb each...?????? :werd: :loco: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 20 2007, 07:47 PM~7738258
> *So you just said you are going to give Juandik and Russel a thumb each...?????? :werd:  :loco:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


That's how I roll, I am an equal opportunity violator!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

:barf:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 22 2007, 08:04 AM~7746379
> *:barf:
> *


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx2 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT once again for the West...


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 19 2007, 04:01 PM~7726921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 20 Minutes (Jan 14, 2005)

THE BIG M WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Apr 24 2007, 07:51 AM~7760808
> *THE BIG M WILL BE THERE FOR SURE
> *


Cool..... :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

bump for the dub-S


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Apr 28 2007, 09:22 AM~7790748
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

'M' Chicago will be there uffin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 29 2007, 08:00 PM~7798613
> *'M' Chicago will be there  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Apr 29 2007, 09:00 PM~7798613
> *'M' Chicago will be there  uffin:
> *


Cool, can't wait to see you guys again!


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Dub-V will be there ... and you know this man!!!!!....


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

TTT for The "W"


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

I think I might show up.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CP_@May 7 2007, 10:53 PM~7854607
> *I think I might show up.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)

Los neighbors will try to make it


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 10 2007, 01:21 AM~7872305
> *Los neighbors will try to make it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. White (Sep 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

it seems as tho there are quite a few people this year intent on bustin a pinky ass?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)




----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by weldermyass_@May 16 2007, 03:53 PM~7917148
> *it seems as tho there are quite a few people this year intent on bustin a pinky ass?
> *


A lot of people have said it, but noone has done it yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

WUZ UP WEST SIDE JUST DROPPING IN TO BUMP THIS SHIT UP TO THE TOP :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@May 21 2007, 05:54 AM~7945981
> *WUZ UP WEST SIDE JUST DROPPING IN TO BUMP THIS SHIT UP TO THE TOP  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

DownTheBlockMini'z will be there.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@May 23 2007, 01:32 PM~7962782
> *DownTheBlockMini'z will be there.
> *


I heard they are bringing a 10 stage Z-rack bed dancer and they are calling everyone out. :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

WORD


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah SOLID


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 23 2007, 11:39 AM~7962822
> *I heard they are bringing a 10 stage Z-rack bed dancer and they are calling everyone out.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

Majestics Chicago should be there !! :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@May 24 2007, 03:32 AM~7966991
> *Majestics Chicago should be there !!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 23 2007, 12:39 PM~7962822
> *I heard they are bringing a 10 stage Z-rack bed dancer and they are calling everyone out.  :0
> *


Thats true.


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

MAJESTICS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by magicmike_@May 30 2007, 12:05 PM~8006965
> *MAJESTICS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Come one come all, this is going to be wonderful!  :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 23 2007, 12:39 PM~7962822
> *I heard they are bringing a 10 stage Z-rack bed dancer and they are calling everyone out.  :0
> *



Yep, and I got a 84 S10 with 4 15's, 2 12's, 6 10's, and 8 8's in the bed.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

We picked up the burger patties for the picnic last night...75lbs. of burgers!! That'll make 300 burgers....sound like enough???


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah for me and my crew lol


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 31 2007, 04:03 PM~8017627
> *yeah for me and my crew lol
> *


damn :0


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

I SHOULD BE COMEN UP THERE IN JULY WITH DAN FROM HIGH HITTER DOWN IN FLA THATS A HELLA LONG AS TRIPP AND I ALREADY HEARD ABOUT THE PULLEN PEOPLES LEGS OUT WITH THERY ARE TAKEN A SHIT SO I AM BRING MY PEPTO BIZ AND FINDING A TREE FAR AWAY FROM ROB...

BIG WHATS UP TO RNL IT CHAZ I MET YOU AT IN TAMPA WITH DAN......


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

BIG "I" CHICAGO will be der!!!!!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Just under 2 months to go............How are we doing on the flyers?


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## weldermyass (Dec 1, 2006)

WILL DA RED NOSED BITCH HAVE WHAT IT TAKES?
WILL PINKY BE SHUT DOWN ?
OR WILL JG AND QUEEN BE DO WHAT IT DO THE WESTSIDE WAY ...










ONLY THOSE WHO SHOW UP WILL KNOW


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

thats not enough


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

Where is Tom with the photoshopping, lets see them side by side, or kinda nosed up! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

up


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

man I been lookin forward to this for months!!! can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Bumb, make your reservations... cruise in fri night at the local Mexican resturant, picnic sat afternoon, afterparty sat night!! Sun hangover!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jun 11 2007, 09:50 AM~8081309
> *Bumb, make your reservations... cruise in fri night at the local Mexican resturant, picnic sat afternoon, afterparty sat night!! Sun hangover!
> *



:yes:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Hi!


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 13 2007, 08:28 AM~8095580
> *Hi!
> *


KING OF KFC!! :0 Thats Me..... :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

HEy Last year the bergers where off the hook had lot of fun it was tight when people started hoppin and dancing there cars


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh: 

Are you going to bring your ass out of Bullitt county? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

TTT


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jun 18 2007, 11:44 PM~8131075
> *:uh:
> 
> Are you going to bring your ass out of Bullitt county? :0  :biggrin:
> *



No I was just putting this topic to the top. I figured it was the least I could do.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

a couple of us will be down to show support


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Looks like this will be a fun time!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

I THINK SOME OF US FROM LOW4LIFE MAY MAKE THE DRIVE DOWN..ILL ASK EM TODAY


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Jun 19 2007, 12:55 PM~8134929
> *a couple of us will be down to show support
> *


Make sure you bring the homie little tuna down this year.... :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I don't think pinky will be there, she can't handle the loss :biggrin: now she knows what it feels like to be one of those one guys :dunno:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

:uh: 


REPPIN THE MIDWEST TO THE FULLEST
TEAM PRO HOPPER
SPADE KREATIONS 
_PINKY'S 100% ALL NATURAL, NO LEAD ADDITIVES_
HOUSE CALL ME---I DARE YOU !!!!!!!!



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Can i bring my truck, Or are truck hoppers not allowed? :tears:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 20 2007, 12:07 AM~8138467
> *Can i bring my truck, Or are truck hoppers not allowed? :tears:
> *



As long as you stand it up. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

trucks are gay, well at least we know why you have a couple. lololol


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

talked to the guys and looks like we are coming down :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jun 19 2007, 10:43 PM~8137874
> *I don't think pinky will be there, she can't handle the loss :biggrin: now she knows what it feels like to be one of those one guys :dunno:
> *


easy killa


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

SO WHAT TIME WILL THIS THING GET UNDER WAY AND USUALLY WHAT TIME DOES IT GET OVER WITH..IM DRIVING ABOUT 4 HRS TO GET THERE..JUST TRYING TO PLAN MY TIME


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

from what I hear its a party all weekend. get there early and stay there late :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

we get control of the shelter at 10 oclock and have it until 6 o clock 

i belive we are serving food from noon till 2 oclock but as always it is "up in the air " as to the hoppin and what not after party is being handled by MR HARDLINES(king clubin) so he would have to address that issue 

but yeah as said it is a party all week end :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

see ya there


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 20 2007, 07:44 AM~8140368
> *trucks are gay, well at least we know why you have a couple. lololol
> *


Stop telling people. They will start talking. :biggrin:


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 20 2007, 07:23 AM~7512572
> *This is the official invite:
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks so much TOM ...

TULFY & Myself will be traveling our 5 hours from the STEEL CITY to be there this year!

We look forward to it! *


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Those of you comming from outta town make sure to get your rooms reserved at the Econo Lodge...see flyer above for info...tell em your with the car show/picnic, youll get a discount.

Anyone already done this?


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jun 22 2007, 10:15 AM~8154066
> *Thanks so much TOM ...
> 
> TULFY & Myself will be traveling our 5 hours from the STEEL CITY to be there this year!
> ...


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jun 22 2007, 01:18 PM~8154943
> *Those of you comming from outta town make sure to get your rooms reserved at the Econo Lodge...see flyer above for info...tell em your with the car show/picnic, youll get a discount.
> 
> Anyone already done this?
> *



Do I get a cheaper CLUB discount? :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jun 22 2007, 12:18 PM~8154943
> *Those of you comming from outta town make sure to get your rooms reserved at the Econo Lodge...see flyer above for info...tell em your with the car show/picnic, youll get a discount.
> 
> Anyone already done this?
> *


 I was just planning on getting a room when I get there. Bad idea??? :dunno:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jun 22 2007, 01:56 PM~8155574
> *I was just planning on getting a room when I get there.  Bad idea??? :dunno:
> *


You can find one somewhere. But why not just call and reserve it? You can cancel upto 24 hours before hand, and they don't charge you until you check in


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jun 24 2007, 08:48 AM~8165105
> *You can find one somewhere.  But why not just call and reserve it? You can cancel upto 24 hours before hand, and they don't charge you until you check in
> *


Where you guys staying at Jeff? I know theres a party wherever you UCE guys are staying :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I need a spanish translator to reserve my room for me. I called and could not understand the lady at all. Anyone else have this problem. :dunno:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 25 2007, 08:21 AM~8170125
> *I need a spanish translator to reserve my room for me.  I called and could not understand the lady at all.  Anyone else have this problem.  :dunno:
> *




when did ryans wife start speakin spanglish?


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Fri 7/27/07- Cruise in at the Mexi restaraunt 7pm-late.

Sat 7/28/07-Picnic at the park noon-4 or 5.

Sat 7/28/07 Econo lodge after party i think 8pm till 1 or 2 am 

any questions pm me and I can give my cell #


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jun 25 2007, 08:46 AM~8170160
> *when did ryans wife start speakin spanglish?
> *



Not sure but I am serious, I need a room and can't understand the person that answers the phone. :angry:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 25 2007, 09:02 AM~8170351
> *Not sure but I am serious, I need a room and can't understand the person that answers the phone.  :angry:
> *


Call me 513-315-9173

I'll get it taken care of! :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

if all goes well ill be there with TUFLY and D.U.I.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Jun 25 2007, 09:56 AM~8170569
> *if all goes well ill be there with TUFLY and  D.U.I.
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 25 2007, 07:21 AM~8170125
> *I need a spanish translator to reserve my room for me.  I called and could not understand the lady at all.  Anyone else have this problem.  :dunno:
> *


Its the Ohioian accent thats throwing you off huh?


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jun 26 2007, 10:31 AM~8178084
> *Its the Ohioian accent thats throwing you off huh?
> *


 :roflmao:
Can't be as bad if yinz heard some "Pittsburghese"!


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

hey yinz guys dauntaun at pants N at go red up your room and watch out cause its slippy outside haha


----------



## CURBSIDEimagery (Dec 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bounceNbuick_@Jun 26 2007, 11:07 AM~8178334
> *hey yinz guys dauntaun at pants N at  go red up your room  and watch out cause its slippy outside  haha
> *


That would be some - if you can make it out! :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jun 25 2007, 07:21 AM~8170125
> *I need a spanish translator to reserve my room for me.  I called and could not understand the lady at all.  Anyone else have this problem.  :dunno:
> *



I stopped by Ther Econo Lodge last night to check up on things. They're not Mexican, thier Arabs, and man they are tough to understand. 

No matter how slow and loud I talked they still didn't understand me. 

They did say let them know about the get-together at the hall and you should get a discount.

If you still have trouble let me know, I will reserve your room in person


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by A.K.A. JAPAN_@Jun 28 2007, 08:02 AM~8193131
> *Hi
> *


No chance of you hittin the bottle at the after party is there?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I can't wait....its going to be awesome!!!


----------



## A.K.A. JAPAN (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jun 28 2007, 08:28 AM~8193454
> *No chance of you hittin the bottle at the after party is there?
> *


Dont think so I probably wont be able to go to the after party i will be working midnights.


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 28 2007, 09:57 AM~8193950
> *I can't wait....its going to be awesome!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn it is right around the corner :biggrin:


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 29 2007, 05:01 PM~8204625
> *damn it is right around the corner :biggrin:
> *


YES IT IS D !!!!!!!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXCAPRICE_@Jun 29 2007, 06:50 PM~8204927
> *YES IT IS D !!!!!!!
> *


wuz up are you ready for showdown ???? lol


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

well guys as of right now im un sure if me and my impala will be coming to the picnic i fuckin hate haters i took my little 5 year old niece skating tonight and we drove the impala and i seen some people in there that i do not like i minded my own business well we come out to find the whole fucking driver side of my car keyed not just keyed like thru clear coat thru the purple base thru the blue base then thru the primer not to mention they went thru all the striping also well i hate assholes, right now im vomiting feel my pain :machinegun: :barf: :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jun 29 2007, 10:32 PM~8206079
> *well guys as of right now im un sure if me and my impala will be coming to the picnic i fuckin hate haters i took my little 5 year old niece skating tonight and we drove the impala and i seen some people in there that i do not like i minded my own business well we come out to find the whole fucking driver side of my car keyed not just keyed like thru clear coat thru the purple base thru the blue base then thru the primer not to mention they went thru all the striping also well i hate assholes, right now im vomiting feel my pain :machinegun:  :barf:  :angry:
> *


fucking bitch ass people i hate to see that my boy drove his lowrider the parts store about 6 months ago and someone keyed his shit :angry:


----------



## bucky (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 29 2007, 05:55 PM~8204959
> *wuz up are you ready for showdown ???? lol
> *


I DON'T KNOW ARE U ?????


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

4 more weeks. :0 I better get busy.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 2 2007, 07:39 AM~8217251
> *4 more weeks.  :0  I better get busy.
> *


Me too....I've got a triple Z rack to finish!!!! :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 2 2007, 09:54 AM~8217651
> *Me too....I've got a triple Z rack to finish!!!!   :0
> *


Make it spin and shot flames & have a bunch of ballons come out of the bed, then at the end make the bed sling off into the crowd and have women and children scattering for thier lives............................That would be fuckn AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Tha orig D.U.I._@Jun 26 2007, 11:05 AM~8178319
> *:roflmao:
> Can't be as bad if yinz heard some "Pittsburghese"!
> *


i have and it is hella crazy....

how the hell is everyone? :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 2 2007, 09:00 PM~8221671
> *i have and it is hella crazy....
> 
> how the hell is everyone? :biggrin:
> *



And you are?????























:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 2 2007, 08:00 PM~8221671
> *i have and it is hella crazy....
> 
> how the hell is everyone? :biggrin:
> *


Don't worry about us.....................HOW THE HELL ARE YOU DID YOU GET DEPORTED OR SUM THING....??????????? :biggrin:  :wave: THIS IS FOR THE RAZA.......?????? :scrutinize:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WSL63_@Jul 2 2007, 11:58 PM~8222718
> *Don't worry about us.....................HOW THE HELL ARE YOU DID YOU GET DEPORTED OR SUM THING....??????????? :biggrin:    :wave: THIS IS FOR THE RAZA.......?????? :scrutinize:
> *


yes i did man you know i had to come back through canada told em i was arab and they let me through no problem they said cool as long as you are not mexican. lol..............


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 2 2007, 11:07 PM~8222230
> *And you are?????
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


damn homie it is like that .......jus cause i don't post don't mean i am not around jus had nothing to say . :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

What up Max?


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CANDYCADDY_@Jun 22 2007, 02:35 AM~8153147
> *see ya there
> *


arent you supposed to be jugdeing the hip hop show?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

I KNOW I AM..BUT I REALLY DID WANT TO MAKE IT TO YOUR PICNIC..


----------



## syxfour (Sep 16, 2002)

so who are you lying to, westside or the hip hop people, or both :loco:


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 3 2007, 06:58 AM~8224575
> *What up Max?
> *


what up timmy how the hell are you?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:0 :0 :0
In Ohio!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Nissan-Othe...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## shorty hittin 60 (Dec 28, 2002)

Well bad news...looks like i'm not going to be done with my car in time for the picnic! But we will still be coming down. It probably won't be ready till '08! If you guys wanna check out any progress pics you can go to the website and check em out under project 63ss! 

Shorty


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shorty hittin 60_@Jul 6 2007, 08:06 PM~8250901
> *Well bad news...looks like i'm not going to be done with my car in time for the picnic! But we will still be coming down. It probably won't be ready till '08! If you guys wanna check out any progress pics you can go to the website and check em out under project 63ss!
> 
> Shorty
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 28 2007, 10:57 AM~8193950
> *I can't wait....its going to be awesome!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Word on the street is that a world famous minitruck club will be at the picnic this year.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodcabron_@Jul 2 2007, 11:09 PM~8222849
> *damn homie it is like that .......jus cause i don't post don't mean i am not around jus had nothing to say . :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jul 6 2007, 02:32 PM~8248803
> *:0 :0 :0
> In Ohio!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Nissan-Othe...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ...



Damn Tom thats got you written all over it :biggrin: And its from around here :0


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 7 2007, 07:32 AM~8253072
> *Word on the street is that a world famous minitruck club will be at the picnic this year.
> 
> 
> ...



My mullet rocks so much harder than yours or ryans :yes:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 7 2007, 07:34 AM~8253074
> *Damn Tom thats got you written all over it  :biggrin: And its from around here  :0
> *


 :0 Thats what i've been looking for. Does it have neon?


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

Chad has a set a purple ones :0 :cheesy:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE GODFATHER (Jul 6, 2007)

the next hopper :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

i was hopping this wouldnt show up on the net ,,,what was i thinking?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Wes-sia-fa-lia-nia!!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Meeting at Ch.... Mr.Hardlines, 8pm Wed. 7/11/07. Going over picnic stuff.

The design is at the printers. Talked to him today, the artist is checking the file Wed. morning hopefully we will have more Wed. evening.
Pass the word.

I will be PMing everyone in WS some information I don't want to put on here.


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Whos planning on going to the meeting?

Whos not?


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

Mint76 has sorted out som eof the issues with the hotel.
if you have called to reserve your rooms and were haveing diffacuties,please try again.

be sure to say YOU ARE WITH THE WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS GROUP.
the hotel changed hands and then new owners were not full upto speed,but they seem to be now.

49$ a night with group discount


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Please have your closest arabian friend to translate when you do call. :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 12 2007, 05:56 AM~8290499
> *Please have your closest arabian friend to translate when you do call.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Josh,

Anyone having trouble from here on in can call me at 513-315-9173.

***Anyone making reservations at Econo Lodge needs to mention Westside Lowriders Picnic they will receive the discount and a room will be reserved with no need of a credit card. 

They are kinda hard to understand

There are 92 rooms left for the 27th-28th as of 7/11/07.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 12 2007, 08:56 AM~8290921
> *Thanks Josh,
> 
> Anyone having trouble from here on in can call me at 513-315-9173.
> ...


I gotz minz.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jul 12 2007, 09:42 PM~8296701
> *I gotz minz.
> *


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 77ryder (Jun 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

2 Weeks!!!!!!


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

I will be there.. Hope everybody can make our show also..Congrats to everybody that won @ southern showdown.


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

MAYBE WE'LL BRING A COUPLE OF THESE ?????


> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jul 15 2007, 08:51 PM~8315021
> *a few flics I took.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 16 2007, 04:39 PM~8321462
> *MAYBE WE'LL BRING A COUPLE OF THESE ?????
> *


 I SURE HOPE SO :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 16 2007, 06:14 PM~8321745
> *I SURE HOPE SO :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

midwest vs westcoast part II the first time they shut is down cause no one from the midwest showed up(including pinky) call it bad timing  but this time midwest will be ready, so all u midwest hoppers and riders--bring yo shit-- :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

yeah they gave plaenty of warning no scuses


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Jul 16 2007, 08:03 PM~8322582
> *yeah they gave plaenty of warning no scuses
> *


-----------


----------



## hotrods316 (Mar 31, 2006)

ay yo, i know i got on here a while ago and was just checking to see if me and the old biskit can cruise on down i am busting balls to make it to the downtown shakedown this saturday and if all is well i would love to cruise down to check it out. I am in dayton what is the easiest way to get there.

ANd i hope you all know my car it is by no means a show car and is just a toy for a broke ass college kid to play around with, i dont want to show up and embarrass my self.

Let me know
Peace
MAtt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:39 PM~8321462
> *MAYBE WE'LL BRING A COUPLE OF THESE ?????
> *


That would be great if you guys made the drive.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

We will be selling t-shirts there for $15 a piece.

Front










Back










We will also have Cd's for sale $10


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hotrods316_@Jul 16 2007, 10:34 PM~8323558
> *ay yo, i know i got on here a while ago and was just checking to see if me and the old biskit can cruise on down i am busting balls to make it to the downtown shakedown this saturday and if all is well i would love to cruise down to check it out.  I am in dayton what is the easiest way to get there.
> 
> ANd i hope you all know my car it is by no means a show car and is just a toy for a broke ass college kid to play around with, i dont want to show up and embarrass my self.
> ...


Gonna be all kinds of cars in all kinds of condition! Its a picnic, come on and have a good time!

From Dayton S 75 to 129 West (aka-Mike Fox Highway aka-Veterens Highway) N by-pass 4 till it dead ends at Bob Evans Follow the signs to the park.

any questions call me at 513-315-9173, my name is Randy...


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Hey Tom the design on the front is small correct? It kinda goes over your left boob?
(I typed "boob")


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Jul 16 2007, 06:39 PM~8321462
> *MAYBE WE'LL BRING A COUPLE OF THESE ?????
> *



Whats up, did you guys call and reserve a room? Any trouble?

Nice talking with ya, hope to see you guys at the picnic!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 17 2007, 07:26 AM~8325805
> *Hey Tom the design on the front is small correct? It kinda goes over your left boob?
> (I typed "boob")
> *


Thats what I had in mind.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 17 2007, 06:01 AM~8325712
> *
> We will be selling t-shirts there for $15 a piece.
> 
> ...



When you get them made, through in a 2x Red one for me!


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 17 2007, 09:43 AM~8326246
> *When you get them made, through in a 2x Red one for me!
> *


We had 144 made grey and white (light colors, it's always hot at the picnic)

We have a limited number of pink made for the ladies and Jeff Rhoades.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 17 2007, 10:42 AM~8326517
> *We had 144 made grey and white (light colors, it's always hot at the picnic)
> 
> We have a limited number of pink made for the ladies and Jeff Rhoades.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 17 2007, 10:42 AM~8326517
> *We had 144 made grey and white (light colors, it's always hot at the picnic)
> 
> We have a limited number of pink made for the ladies and Jeff Rhoades.
> *



You KNOW you can get me a red one, don't make me get Grammar Ninja on you! Just think how much free advertisement you'd get! :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 17 2007, 10:53 AM~8326578
> *You KNOW you can get me a red one, don't make me get Grammar Ninja on you!  Just think how much free advertisement you'd get!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Jaundik can overload the GrammerNinja with my help... :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Meeting tonight at Chads 730 or 8 I forget. Important meeting!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 18 2007, 08:10 AM~8334769
> *Meeting tonight at Chads 730 or 8 I forget. Important meeting!
> *



Someone can call me for my outlook on the meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:biggrin: 

looks like its gonna be a blast!!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

My room willa bea readdddy for me in time for show.



:biggrin:


----------



## GrammarNinja (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 18 2007, 05:59 AM~8334703
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *



Don't roll your eyes Tom, I know where you sleep!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

only 10 days left ... man its commin fast


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrammarNinja_@Jul 18 2007, 08:41 AM~8334995
> *Don't roll your eyes Tom, I know where you sleep!
> *


 :0


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jul 18 2007, 10:57 AM~8335396
> *only 10 days left ... man its commin fast
> *


too fast!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

i can't wait


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 18 2007, 01:18 PM~8336868
> *i can't wait
> *


Are you driving that beast down?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

What up West Side?


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 18 2007, 01:19 PM~8336877
> *Are you driving that beast down?
> *


won't be driving it that far...but it will be there


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 18 2007, 02:31 PM~8336953
> *won't be driving it that far...but it will be there
> *



Glad it will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Jul 18 2007, 01:28 PM~8336932
> *What up West Side?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 18 2007, 01:31 PM~8336953
> *won't be driving it that far...but it will be there
> *


Its cool you had it out and about in Louisville last weekend.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

hey is there going to be any of that hopping crap at this show :uh: I got one that does like 20, think i could win something, and I got it painted at maaco :biggrin: I mean who does that :0 yall aint ready for my shit :0 :0


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 18 2007, 03:53 PM~8337578
> *hey is there going to be any of that hopping crap at this show :uh: I got one that does like 20, think i could win something, and I got it painted at maaco :biggrin: I mean who does that :0 yall aint ready for my shit  :0  :0
> *


man I am bringin this fly ass bed dancer... its got reversed hammers and everything.... :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jul 18 2007, 02:32 PM~8336957
> *Glad it will be there!  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 i cant see that thing enough


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 18 2007, 04:03 PM~8337648
> *man I am bringin this fly ass bed dancer... its got reversed hammers and everything.... :biggrin:
> *


dam ... whats a bed dancer??? that one of those antique things???


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

whats up..everybody.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

hey guys my hommie wes talked me into bringing the chevy even with the key mark owell i been very busy with all these damn semi's im starting to hate semi's


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1sexytre_@Jul 19 2007, 10:45 AM~8344229
> *hey guys my hommie wes talked me into bringing the chevy even with the key mark  owell i been very busy with all these damn semi's im starting to hate semi's
> *


Lots of work.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

word :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 19 2007, 09:37 AM~8343513
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dam thats still some funny shit.....FURMANS BACK!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jul 19 2007, 12:13 PM~8344745
> *dam thats still some funny shit.....FURMANS BACK!
> *


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57+Jul 18 2007, 01:32 PM~8336957-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been looking forward to this since the Westside Picnic ended last year....This is probably my favorite event every year!! Love my ohio peeps (and you Timmmaaaayyy :biggrin: )


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

CAN NOT WAIT HOMIES


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 19 2007, 01:23 PM~8344835
> *
> 
> 
> ...



someone needs to put chads face on there :biggrin:


----------



## livin_low (Mar 16, 2003)

the picinc is very close. rick you going to follow me....since i will be driving the regal


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

ttt one time for west side.


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

lowrider rules at the picnic??? LOL :biggrin:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

lrm .....nah 

wheels in the whee........bah ,


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by livin_low_@Jul 20 2007, 02:19 PM~8354731
> *the picinc is very close. rick you going to follow me....since i will be driving the regal
> *


umm yeah give me a call let me know what time and where from you will be leaving and we can meet ya i know my brother and sister are taking friday and sat off to be there so the diesel will be there but not diesle no mo so give a call hommie i think sis is gonna ride with me or use my truck not sure yet


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 19 2007, 01:24 PM~8345221
> *I have been looking forward to this since the Westside Picnic ended last year....This is probably my favorite event every year!!  Love my ohio peeps (and you Timmmaaaayyy :biggrin: )
> *


Sorry Westside guys....I won't be able to make it down after all.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

why not sean we didnt get to kick it in ky i thought you were hanging out


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

$$$$$


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

man youre an hour away get your ass up there, i will give you 20 dollars for gas fool


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

lol....if we get this insurance check for Lisa's charger getting hit by an armored car we will be there....cross your fingers and hope it comes :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

damn they write insurance checks for 20.00 lol jp hope you make it homie. just for the record i owe john one for real. great people down there in ky hope to see you guys this weekend


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

sean you know you cant miss this one homie, you better make it :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

$2 to get in, free food, good people. what more could you ask for???


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

a blowjob from a big titted hot whore :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 18 2007, 02:01 PM~8337150
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2007, 08:46 AM~8363162
> *a blowjob from a big titted hot whore :0  :biggrin:
> *


we dont have that but we do have mr hardlines :0 or fat bastard :biggrin:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2007, 11:46 AM~8363162
> *a blowjob from a big titted hot whore :0  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Jimmy, so who won the bet at Showdown..... :biggrin: and did you make it back to the hotel....lmao


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 22 2007, 10:29 AM~8363566
> *we dont have that but we do have mr hardlines :0 or fat bastard :biggrin:
> *


i guess one of them will have to do lol and i did of course, yellow amigo


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2007, 03:07 PM~8364027
> *i guess one of them will have to do lol and i did of course, yellow amigo
> *


Jimmy, are you still looking to buy some old cars and or muscle cars???


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Jul 22 2007, 02:03 AM~8362158
> *$2 to get in, free food, good people. what more could you ask for???
> *


X2


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 22 2007, 10:46 AM~8363162
> *a blowjob from a big titted hot whore :0  :biggrin:
> *



Never know who i may bring to the after party :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jul 22 2007, 01:04 PM~8364336
> *Jimmy, are you still looking to buy some old cars and or muscle cars???
> *


sure


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

is there rooms stll left at hotel and if so on of u WRiders pm me info


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

We will be there.


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

hey hey cant wait to see everyone there at the picnic and hey jimmy since you one the beat dinners on you hehehehe.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CrazyCutlas_@Jul 22 2007, 06:12 PM~8366017
> *hey hey cant wait to see everyone there at the picnic and hey jimmy since you one the beat dinners on you hehehehe.....
> *


 :dunno: what up talkin about willis


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

my goal is to get jimmy to yell PINKY BITCHES on the mic :biggrin:


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

we have a mic??


----------



## fleetwoodcabron (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jul 22 2007, 05:17 PM~8364762
> *Never know who i may bring to the after party  :0
> *


damn in that case you better hook up your lil Max-ican homie lol......


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

This weekend. :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 22 2007, 07:46 PM~8366645
> *my goal is to get jimmy to yell PINKY BITCHES on the mic  :biggrin:
> *


just finish putting your new suspension in and i will :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Jul 22 2007, 05:08 PM~8365004
> *is there rooms stll left at hotel and if so on of u WRiders pm me info
> *


Yes there will be plenty.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 21 2007, 05:22 PM~8360004
> *lol....if we get this insurance check for Lisa's charger getting hit by an armored car we will be there....cross your fingers and hope it comes :biggrin:
> *


Your more than welcome to come without the car Sean.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 23 2007, 08:48 AM~8369230
> *just finish putting your new suspension in and i will :0
> *


 :0


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

whats the times on the pic-a-nic???


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 23 2007, 05:48 AM~8369230
> *just finish putting your new suspension in and i will :0
> *


i told you guys it aint happenin  i don't need to be the highest to be the best :biggrin: jk,,, I like the pinky just the way it is


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

its not PINKY they need to worry about :0 :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

see everybody there.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

PINKY BITCHES ALL DAY LONG :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i know it aint me they got to worry about either shit, we resorted to building stupid g bodies


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

This weekend. One fender is shinny. Plenty of time right CP?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jul 23 2007, 10:56 AM~8370079
> *whats the times on the pic-a-nic???
> *


I'd get there at about 11 or so. I think its gonna fill up fast!


----------



## 1sexytre (Jul 29, 2006)

i sure cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Westside Meeting Wed. 7/25/07. Chads 7:30pm. We need everyone there. Going over responsabilities for the picnic/cruise-in/afterparty. Collecting cash for dues/shirts. Try to make it if you can!! :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 24 2007, 10:25 AM~8378000
> *Westside Meeting Wed. 7/25/07. Chads 7:30pm. We need everyone there. Going over responsabilities for the picnic/cruise-in/afterparty. Collecting cash for dues/shirts. Try to make it if you can!! :biggrin:
> *



Don't think I will be there, but someone can CALL me. :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

The meeting time has been changed to 8:00pm due to the visitation for Leahs Stepdad.

Tonight at Chads 8pm

We got to look at the shirts yesterday and they are nice. We will have one to check out at the meeting. $15 get yours tonight.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 23 2007, 07:48 PM~8374858
> *i know it aint me they got to worry about either shit, we resorted to building stupid g bodies
> *


you should know better than that :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Westside Mint 76_@Jul 25 2007, 07:22 AM~8386287
> *The meeting time has been changed to 8:00pm due to the visitation for Leahs Stepdad.
> 
> Tonight at Chads 8pm
> ...


if you aint got the shirts tonight i aint buyin one biotch , you beter have my shirt or im gona kick your ass :0 :0 :0 :0 dont make me smack you :biggrin:


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 25 2007, 11:33 AM~8387160
> *if you aint got the shirts tonight i aint buyin one biotch , you beter have my shirt or im gona kick your ass  :0  :0  :0  :0 dont make me smack you :biggrin:
> *


Just bring yo money mothafucka! :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

up this piff


----------



## Jinx64 (Dec 5, 2004)

Not to sound like an ass but what about the rainy weather their calling for on saturday, will it still go down?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Jul 25 2007, 04:28 PM~8389456
> *Not to sound like an ass but what about the rainy weather their calling for on saturday, will it still go down?
> *



Right now it just says "Possible" and scattered at that. I doubt it will hold out though, a few days ago they were certain it would rain, now just possible.

Up to date weekend weather


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

Will have Truucha DVDs for the homies!! #24,#25, #26. :biggrin:


----------



## cornfield3wheelin' (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jinx64_@Jul 25 2007, 05:28 PM~8389456
> *Not to sound like an ass but what about the rainy weather their calling for on saturday, will it still go down?
> *


Yes, it will still go down, we just may be drunk and wet!  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cornfield3wheelin'_@Jul 26 2007, 02:25 AM~8394122
> *Yes, it will still go down, we just may be drunk and wet!   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



fuuck it im still down


----------



## Westside Mint 76 (Feb 26, 2002)

Rain or shine!!! Its the jump-off! 

Dont forget about the afterparty :biggrin:


----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

no rain!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

i dont think anyone on this websites made of sugar so the rain wont melt anyone :biggrin: we'll have a great time no matter what, nothing wrong with hopping in the rain, PINKY still gona be tearin up pavement all day long :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

just add a wet t-shirt contest...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

This weekend.




















We will be selling t-shirts there for $15 a piece.

Front










Back










We will also have Cd's for sale $10


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

buy stuff!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 25 2007, 06:20 PM~8390167
> *Right now it just says "Possible" and scattered at that.  I doubt it will hold out though, a few days ago they were certain it would rain, now just possible.
> 
> Up to date weekend weather
> *



Now it's down to 30% chance, was 60% yesterday.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

I predict....Light rain stopping by 9 and staying dry the rest of the day. Thier I have spoken :biggrin:


----------



## golden_hand (Jul 9, 2006)

Who all is bring hoppers beside Pinky and CP?


----------



## espinoza surfaces (Aug 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 26 2007, 06:55 AM~8394644
> *i dont think anyone on this websites made of sugar so the rain wont melt anyone :biggrin: we'll have a great time no matter what, nothing wrong with hopping in the rain, PINKY still gona be tearin up pavement all day long :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


yes sir! rain or shine we'll be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LemonDrop63 (Jun 17, 2005)

Weather is looking better every minute! You know I'll be there, rain or not. But once again no truck  (don't ride me too hard guys)


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Jul 27 2007, 03:38 AM~8403584
> *yes sir! rain or shine we'll be there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  We will diffenetly appreciate the support from you guys.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LemonDrop63_@Jul 27 2007, 05:08 AM~8403701
> *Weather is looking better every minute! You know I'll be there, rain or not. But once again no truck   (don't ride me too hard guys)
> *


Boooooooooooo I'm heckling you. :biggrin:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by espinoza surfaces_@Jul 27 2007, 03:38 AM~8403584
> *yes sir! rain or shine we'll be there :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



That how riders do


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

8 1/2 hours till cruise in starts!


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydraulicmike_@Jul 27 2007, 08:07 AM~8404523
> *8 1/2 hours till cruise in starts!
> *


PINKY WILL BE THERE


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

See everyone Sat.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> See everyone Sat.
> [/b]


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

SO WHOS GONNA BOW OUT AND WHOS GONA FULLFILL THE HYPE, ???????????? :0


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 27 2007, 03:41 PM~8406649
> *SO WHOS GONNA BOW OUT AND WHOS GONA FULLFILL THE HYPE, ???????????? :0
> *


LOL


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

OURLIFE will see everyone tomm. :cheesy:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 27 2007, 02:41 PM~8406649
> *SO WHOS GONNA BOW OUT AND WHOS GONA FULLFILL THE HYPE, ???????????? :0
> *



Lex, Louisville, Lima, Chicago, Indy, Detroit, Las Vegas Uce will be there.


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

got any pic sorry i had to work


----------



## HIGH HITTER (Jul 28, 2007)

:wave: WISH I COULD BE THERE! MOVEN SUCKS........ :banghead:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Jul 28 2007, 04:13 PM~8414098
> *got any pic sorry i had to work
> *


2 memory cards full ..... will get up later..


GREAT TURNOUT AND GREAT TIME ...... THANKS TO THE WESTSIDE GUYS FOR HAVING US EVEN THOUGH WE HAD BIG WHEELS :cheesy: 


ALSO THANKS TO JIMMY FOR SHOWING HOW TO RUN THE EXHAUST ON A G-BODY HOPPER :0 :biggrin: 

AFTER PARTY STARTS IN 2 HOURS!!


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

oh i forgot PINKY BITCHES!!


----------



## DJSickness (Jun 25, 2006)

I got video of pinky hoppin


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

NIce show, hope everybody is going to come down for www.themidwestmayhem.com show, everybody is invited...... :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

my pics...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353409


----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Jul 26 2007, 12:22 PM~8395594
> *We will also have Cd's for sale $10
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnnn i knew i shoulda went over there when yall said you had stuff for sale


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i know i am pissed i wanted the cd and the shirts but the beer took over and i forgot


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

beer my ass it was the grey goose that got you fool


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

oh yeah, it could also have been the hand granade, or the rum, or the hennesey. i am sure one of them was the problem


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 27 2007, 09:30 PM~8409804
> *Lex, Louisville, Lima, Chicago, Indy, Detroit, Las Vegas Uce will be there.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

anyone get a shot of our caprice???


----------



## CrazyCutlas (Aug 8, 2005)

hey hey hey all the picnic was a awsome time....it was nice to see everyone....Hi jimmy, glad to see you all could make it with your "stupid g body" hehehe lol had to quote you there....hehehe awsome time to bad the west coast could get served though....


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 29 2007, 04:48 PM~8420524
> *oh yeah, it could also have been the hand granade, or the rum, or the hennesey. i am sure one of them was the problem
> *



yes i also had the same combo deal going :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah everyone tricked me with the cups, they said no alcohol so i thought i was drinking pop and juice all day, then all of a sudden boom im fucked up lololololololololollolol


----------



## hydraulicmike (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 31 2007, 08:41 AM~8434588
> *yeah everyone tricked me with the cups, they said no alcohol so i thought i was drinking pop and juice all day, then all of a sudden boom im fucked up lololololololololollolol
> *


rotfl.....


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 31 2007, 07:41 AM~8434588
> *yeah everyone tricked me with the cups, they said no alcohol so i thought i was drinking pop and juice all day, then all of a sudden boom im fucked up lololololololololollolol
> *



You too huh.........................It could happen to anyone  :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah it happens to the best of them


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

:biggrin: u guys and fun and i miss out, maybe next year.


----------

